# The Shining (1997)



## Annette (Jul 31, 2002)

*The Shining*

Stars Jack Nicholson as a man who takes over the running of a hotel which slowly drives him to an abnormal mental state.

Its a brilliant film. JN is amazing in this role. 

http://us.imdb.com/Title?0081505


annette


----------



## nic (Jul 31, 2002)

Out of all the makes of this book I've seen (2 films lol) the JN version is my favourite. He's a great actor and he really does pull off that whole "Im a mad man with an axe" well.

Personally I enjoyed the book more - it really scared me! Plus, I liked the original ending better.

Still, a good film!

Redrum redrum!!!


----------



## little smaug (Jan 13, 2003)

I watched this film the other night and thought it was great! Jack Nicholson did the crazy thing so well i had to keep reminding myself that he was an actor! I'm now going to read the book to see if it's as good. 

One thing confused me - what was the significance of the photo at the very end?


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 13, 2003)

Now, I could be remembering wrong, but isn't it something to do with the fact that Jack had 'been' there before?  Some suggestion that he WAS Grady, or a reincarnation of him or something.


----------



## little smaug (Jan 14, 2003)

Oh! When you look at it like that, the 'flashbacks' make a lot more sense!


----------



## luvinspoon (Apr 2, 2003)

*re:shinning*

I really liked the shining, so much so that it inspired a tale based on my Ouranos experiences. It called the "The Limbic Test", if your interested here's the link:

Ouranos 


luvin


----------



## PrancingPony (Feb 25, 2004)

this book rocks, its so twisted and evil - especially scary is when Jack checks out the bathroom, that totally freaked me out...if you liked the film-read the book,its  amazin'


----------



## stevcolx (May 11, 2004)

*redrum redrum?*

Isn't that a name of a racehorse?


----------



## Annette (May 13, 2004)

LOL yes it was. haven't seen this for ages. jack nicholson is definitely scary!!!

annette


----------



## Roy1 (Sep 7, 2015)

NYT looks at new attraction in ESTES PARK, Colo. — When a young Stephen King checked into the Stanley Hotel here in 1974, he had a nightmare that inspired him to write “The Shining,” the novel that went on to become Stanley Kubrick’s 1980 cult classic film.

For years, operators of the Stanley Hotel have used “The Shining” and its paranormal plot as pure marketing gold: The resort retains an in-house psychic, offers ghost tours to tens of thousands of visitors a year, and hosts a film festival at which townspeople dress up as zombies and eat “brains.” Mr. Kubrick’s movie plays on a loop in hotel rooms, and the property’s owner, John W. Cullen, said the story had helped him turn the Stanley — which, aside from the horror tie-in, has amazing views of Rocky Mountain National Park — into an “economic fortress.”

Missing from the experience, however, has been the hedge maze that Mr. Kubrick used as the setting for the film’s climax, in which the crazed winter caretaker of the hotel — played by a demonic-looking Jack Nicholson — chases his young son, Danny, with an ax. Danny, who has been having visions of ghosts, famously writes “Redrum” on the wall (read it backward if you have not seen the movie).


----------



## BAYLOR (Sep 14, 2015)

Overrated.


----------



## HanaBi (Dec 21, 2016)

On first viewing back in the early 80s it ticked all the right boxes. But now it's a bit light and fluffy, with only Nicholson's performance and the weird and haunting soundtrack making a lasting impression. 

Take out Nicholson and you end up with a pretty average slasher flick.


----------



## Rodders (Dec 21, 2016)

I saw it once and really rated it. I'm not too interested in seeing it again, though as I'm not too sure how it'd hold up to a recent viewing. 

I would agree that Jack Nicholson was superb in this. 

This'd probably be a movie worthy of a decent remake.


----------



## anno (Dec 21, 2016)

Overrated? Light and fluffy?
It's an absolute classic and needs to be assessed as a separate beast from the novel,which in my opinion is also a classic, Nicholson  owns it and the cinematography is superb.


----------



## Venusian Broon (Dec 21, 2016)

anno said:


> Overrated? Light and fluffy?
> It's an absolute classic and needs to be assessed as a separate beast from the novel,which in my opinion is also a classic, Nicholson  owns it and the cinematography is superb.


More or less agree with you - although I'm a little less convinced of the book's greatness, but it is good (and a different beast to the film)

The film is a real treat to get absorbed by - the dimensions of the hotel are all wrong, I'm pretty sure by design and this, I think, helps worm a whole different level of uneasiness into your mind while your watching it. Even right at the start as the Chef is showing Wendy and Danny about the kitchen it's like they are falling into a warped Escher-like volume 

Also I have to say the score and music are just top notch and adds a dimension that few other films can match (perhaps _Taxi Driver_ had a similar effect on me with Bernard Hermann's score.)


----------



## ratsy (Dec 21, 2016)

I read the book a few months ago, and while I kind of liked it, I was never scared of it. I expected a little more... je ne sais quoi. I watched the movie afterward, and though I had seen it years before, I didn't enjoy it that much. It was slow paced, and lacked the quality of the book, story wise. Visually a good film, and no one can question Jack being on point there.


----------



## Frost Giant (Dec 22, 2016)

The original was a little long (typical Kubrick), but a decent flick. The best Scatman Crothers role. 
The miniseries remake they did in 1997 had it's good points as well. I liked Rebecca DeMornay and Steven Weber, although I thought the kid playing Danny was a little annoying.


----------



## anno (Dec 22, 2016)

The book has the hedges...


----------



## Frost Giant (Jan 3, 2017)

I thought the novel described more of a topiary setup rather than the maze in the film. The 1997 miniseries featured the animated topiary animals instead of the maze from the film. Both depictions had their good and bad points, I suppose.


----------



## BAYLOR (Jan 8, 2017)

Rodders said:


> I saw it once and really rated it. I'm not too interested in seeing it again, though as I'm not too sure how it'd hold up to a recent viewing.
> 
> I would agree that Jack Nicholson was superb in this.
> 
> This'd probably be a movie worthy of a decent remake.



The film could do with a remake.


----------

